# 1948 Monocycle This sale is for the kit,not the bicycle



## toyman (Sep 15, 2022)

1948 Monocycle This is a rare motorbike kit.It is complete,rebuilt and ready to mount on your bike.I have only seen 3 of these in all my years of collecting.The motor was rebuilt and bench tested.There is a video included in the pictures of it being started and running.It starts very easy.The paint is new and excellent.They start easy and run good.I have shown pictures of my other one for comparison. Also some old advertising.If you like super rare stuff then this one is for you.You will never find another one.Can be mounted on any kind of bike easily.. actual shipping


----------



## Hoagie57 (Sep 20, 2022)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## toyman (Sep 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## toyman (Sep 21, 2022)

Is anyone interrested in this? It's a killer set up for not alot of money.Cmon let's do some bidding


----------



## JOEL (Sep 25, 2022)

$400


----------



## toyman (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks for the bid but no deal


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Sep 28, 2022)

man this thing is really neat...


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 28, 2022)

600


----------



## toyman (Nov 15, 2022)

Bump


----------

